# Upcoming Bluetooth 5



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

A new version of the Bluetooth wireless spec will be coming to devices soon, giving users faster connectivity among devices over longer distances.

The new version, Bluetooth 5, is a big upgrade over Bluetooth 4.2, the current specification. In a clear line of sight, the range of Bluetooth 5 could stretch to 400 meters, said analysts at The Linley Group in a research note this week. That means users could connect a smartphone to a Bluetooth speaker that may not even be visible.

Final Bluetooth 5 specifications will be disclosed by the end of this year or early next year, the Linley analysts said. Read More


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Connectivity for 400 meters, how is that a good thing? Now hackers can hack you without being seen.


----------



## DarwinJones (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm sure they also update their security... whenever they do upgrade it should follow the security. It should always be that way


----------

